# Schöne Mods muss man zeigen



## Eddy@Aquatuning (1. Juli 2015)

*Schöne Mods muss man zeigen*

*Modding Bereich*​
Es gibt Mods, die muss man einfach mal zeigen und/oder gesehen haben. Natürlich sind die Geschmäcker verschieden und das ist auch gut so, dennoch werden wir euch hier diverse Mods von unseren Partner und Freunden zeigen in der Hoffnung, dass sie euch gefallen werden. 
Wir werden hier also Handverlesene Mods zeigen, von Leuten die wir kennen lernen durften, die viel Einsatz gezeigt haben und am Ende wunderschöne Produkte zustande gebracht haben. 

Wenn ihr hier ebenfalls Mods zeigen möchtet, schreibt mich bitte vorher per PN an. Ich werde mir die Mods ansehen und entscheiden ob wir sie hier aufnehmen oder nicht. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass ihr die Teile aus unserem Shop verwendet habt. 

Den Anfang mache ich mit einem Mod von zwei Personen die bisher noch nie einen Mod für die Öffentlichkeit gebaut haben. Das Ergebniss finde ich sehr gelungen, zumal auch die Bilder sehr gut in Szene gesetzt wurden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schöne Mods muss man zeigen*

Ein weiterer Mod 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier gehts zum Worklog: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-phanteks-enthoo-evolv-atx-2.html#post7582298*


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. August 2015)

*AW: Schöne Mods muss man zeigen*

Stefan Blass mit einem Mod für Asus Republic of Gamer  Natürlich mit vielen teilen von Alphacool und Phobya wie man sehen kann.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3fH7fTKun4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkBLqCut7Fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schöne Mods muss man zeigen*

Dieser Mod ist von Deblow PC Builds & Mods alias Rob. Er hat 3 Monate daran gesessen seinen Traumtisch zu bauen und hier ist das Ergebniss. Mehr Bilder findet ihr bei uns auf Facebook. Würde ich hier alles reinladen, wäre der Thread ein bisschen arg groß

Auf seinem Youtube Kanal findet ihr noch eine 3 Teilige Filmreihe zu seinem Mod
Sein Youtube Kanal: https://www.youtube.com/user/MegaDeblow





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

